# can 6.0L diesel Fords run a hydraulic spreader?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

How do they work, where does the hydro pump go and does the trans need the pto provision im gusssing?

Ive been told this is the more powerful way of running a bulk spreader, much nicer than gas and more powerful than 12v electric... what would i have to do to get one of these to run on one of our 06 F350 diesels?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just remember this info is coming from a girl in Florida



Ramairfreak98ss;828418 said:


> How do they work,
> 
> Awesome. Or do you want a play by play? I could probably give you the basics, but when it comes to detailed info, you would have to check with basher or B&B, they could give you a much more technical analysis.
> 
> ...


#1 Have some cash on hand. Maybe you can get stimulized by Obama. I know he hasn't stimulated me yet, so good luck on this one.

#2 Find someone that has the ability to install central hydraulics--the pump, the valves and wiring.

#3 Schedule your vehicle to be upfitted with person in #2.

#4 Drop off truck on scheduled day.

#5 Pick up truck when job is finished.

#6 Test spreader before leaving, check for leaks, how it operates, etc.

#7 Wait for snow.

PS How's that for informative Palmer?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark, you missed a step: make sure your sitting down when you get the price! 

What you would need would be central hydraulics as Mark stated. (For some reason I'm thinking the PTO revision was available in Ford auto trans, but I'm not sure what trans?)
The pump gets mounted to the front of the engine & is engaged by an electric clutch fan, very similar to a AC pump.
The price of central hydraulics is fairly steep IMO to merely run a spreader. The cost is easier to swallow if your running a dump bed & plow off of the central as well.
Central hydraulics are a great, reliable set-up from my experiences. I've never set-up a system like this from new, though, as I have only bought used trucks with the set-up from those with far deeper pockets than me, like munis (or Mark O!).

On a side note, my sister (yes, not a typo!) used to have an '03 F550 landscape dump with the central hydraulics. They didn't keep the truck long enough to put a plow or spreader on it, but it did power the hoist. The reason I mention this is because they had a ton of problems with this truck blowing off a turbo hose, I believe 3-4 times in the first 20K miles. Not a Ford problem by any means, the turbo re-route hose was supplied with the central system to clear the pump. I'm not sure if this was a common problem with these or not, but i definatley created a nusiance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;828875 said:


> The price of central hydraulics is fairly steep IMO to merely run a spreader. The cost is easier to swallow if your running a dump bed & plow off of the central as well.


FWIW, I have 2 trucks that have central hydraulics run the plows only.

One of the bigger contractors in my area with over 20 trucks sets their's up central hydraulics for plowing and gas powered spreaders.  

PS jomama, I thought the cash on hand and stimulus might give it away.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

outfitting central hydraulics can cost from 3-6k i just bought an 09 f550 and the price went from 54 to 60k cause of central hydros, and thats without a plow or spreader, just lines run & controller & pump


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I set up my 2001 chevy duramax back in 01 with central hydraulic dump bed and salt spreader. works great. alot more reliable then a gas. but like it was posted above, be ready for the price.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Silverstreak;828927 said:


> outfitting central hydraulics can cost from 3-6k i just bought an 09 f550 and the price went from 54 to 60k cause of central hydros, and thats without a plow or spreader, just lines run & controller & pump


yeah ok, nevermind then !

Thanks for your info guys... and gals


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;828912 said:


> FWIW, I have 2 trucks that have central hydraulics run the plows only.
> 
> I think you may be holding back a little info.
> 
> ...


I actually assumed you merely enjoyed typing O B A M A!

So, I admit to knowing very little about Ford trucks, but what was the deal with the PTO option available on newer Super Dutys?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;828945 said:


> I actually assumed you merely enjoyed typing O B A M A!
> 
> So, I admit to knowing very little about Ford trucks, but what was the deal with the PTO option available on newer Super Dutys?


Nope, seriously, I have 2 trucks setup with central hydraulics for the plows only. Actually, I have 3, forgot the one. But I hope to mount a spreader on that one eventually. F550 flat bed. The other 2 will never have spreaders, they're pickups.

I believe the '11s will be able to run plows and spreaders off the PTO, but currently that is not workable since as soon as you touch the brake the PTO shuts off.

PS No, I have to choke the puke back whenever I type Obama. Just did it again.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;828949 said:


> I believe the '11s will be able to run plows and spreaders off the PTO, but currently that is not workable since as soon as you touch the brake the PTO shuts off.


Good info, thanks. :salute:

Assuming you have these on 6.0 powerstrokes, have you had an issue with the turbo re-route hose, or maybe this was just an issolated (& persistent) issue?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;829018 said:


> Good info, thanks. :salute:
> 
> Assuming you have these on 6.0 powerstrokes, have you had an issue with the turbo re-route hose, or maybe this was just an issolated (& persistent) issue?


Nope, did they blow off or were they rubbing?

Mine all came with a reroute hose.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

I just finished installing central on my 2000 international 4700. $2,950+-. Thats the pump, hoses, tank, filter, valve, and fittings. Oh, plus anouther $6,200 for the Blizzard 8611 plow, $4,000 for the undertailgate spreader, and the price of the truck. OUCH!!


----------

